# mf 165 hydraulics



## oliver1850 (Jun 2, 2016)

The first pic is the hydraulic pump out of a mf 165. Second is the shrapnel from the pump. When the pump grenaded it sheared two of it's drive gears pictured in pics 3 and 4. anybody know where i can get new or used drive gears? I've got a pump ordered from allstateagpartsallready.

Thanks


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

http://m.fastline.com/listings.aspx?Advertiser=7b80e6c5-6a50-4c9b-a01e-7b27dca68b7e

Try this guy. He has an exclusively Massey salvage yard.


----------



## oliver1850 (Jun 2, 2016)

Thanks I'll try him


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Might want to check and make sure your high pressure relief is working properly.


----------



## oliver1850 (Jun 2, 2016)

OK thanks mlappin


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Just saying the only time I've seen damage like that in a gear pump was because the high pressure relief was froze and a shock load was placed on the pump.

I've seen a few of our variable displacement Vickers pumps grenade pretty good when an internal piece let loose from old age.


----------



## oliver1850 (Jun 2, 2016)

I tried the guy HiTech said, He doesn't want to sell them except in a kit with a bunch of stuff i don' need for the ungodly amount of $750. Right now i'm waiting on a call from my agco dealer.


----------



## oliver1850 (Jun 2, 2016)

Ok thanks guys. My agco dealer ended up being able to get the gears for me after all, thanks for the help.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

oliver1850 said:


> I tried the guy HiTech said, He doesn't want to sell them except in a kit with a bunch of stuff i don' need for the ungodly amount of $750. Right now i'm waiting on a call from my agco dealer.


Unfortunately, that doesn't surprise me.


----------

